
Ipv6 traffic just shy of 10% of total - zeristor
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=ipv6-adoption&tab=ipv6-adoption
======
mgbmtl
The per-country stats are interesting. US passed the 20% mark some time ago.
Seems like some Canadian ISPs have started deploying IPv6 (other than beta),
since it's now at 6% (it was around 1% for a long time). UK, Spain and Sweden
are surprisingly low.

On the corporate side, it's annoying that Github, Twitter and OSUOSL (which
hosts a lot of Free Software projects) still don't have IPv6 enabled (although
I was told 2016-Q1 for OSUOSL).

~~~
reycharles
I heard a Dane say the Nordic ISPs had enough 'foresight' to hoard enough IPv4
addresses for the foreseeable future.

~~~
samuellb
Yes the major Swedish ISPs also say the same thing, except for the "foresight"
part. One of our ISPs is even giving out "unlimited" public IPv4 addresses on
their consumer subscriptions (previously they had a limit on 5 addresses, but
now they have apparently removed the limit).

The ISPs even refuse to offer IPv6 when it comes to "big" customers, like
apartment cooperatives with hundreds of apartments... You have to turn to the
small/local ISPs for (consumer) IPv6 here.

~~~
aplorbust
Any way for someone outside of Scandinavia to purchase/rent some of these
public IPv4 addresses?

VPS? Datacenter?

~~~
samuellb
No, it's for consumer subscriptions only, and commercial use is prohibited. On
the same ISP, commercial users have to pay depending on IP address block size
and justify how they will use the addresses etc.

------
gjem97
This is almost entirely attributable to v6-only mobile networks, right (at
least in the US)? Anybody know what the stats look like if you exclude those,
and only look at fixed connections?

~~~
karlshea
I don't think so, Comcast residential is dual-stack nowadays so that would be
significant traffic.

~~~
simoncion
...assuming that the router on the premises supports IPv6-PD, that RAs to the
LAN has been turned on, and that the machines on that LAN haven't had their
IPv6 support switched off... of course. :)

~~~
karlshea
That's all true, but I think that's a more normal case than it might seem.

I've been running IPv6 on Comcast for two years using one of their recommended
Motorola (Arris) Surfboard modems and an Airport Extreme, and didn't have to
configure anything at all.

Given a typical user that doesn't know what IPv6 even is, if they just plug
everything in and have a Mac or recent Windows box it should all just work.

~~~
simoncion
Yup. Apple routers know how to get and advertise IPv6 allocations. IIRC,
they'll even establish a (6to4?) tunnel and advertise space in that if the
upstream network doesn't have IPv6 service.

New gear is substantially more likely to have good (and on-by-default) v6
support than old gear, but there's a lot of old gear out there as well as many
cargo-cult sysadmins. :)

------
opk
This isn't 10% of traffic. Merely that 10% of connections to google were from
IPv6 capable clients.

~~~
zeristor
D'Oh! thanks

~~~
andrewpe
That isn't right. "The graph shows the percentage of users that access Google
over IPv6." So the graph shows the percentages of users who accessed Google
over IPv6.

------
Symbiote
Are there any benefits to a website supporting IPv6?

I'm looking at the "per country" graph, which highlights latency issues, but
it looks like they wouldn't really be noticeable to the user. However, is
there much point when IPv4 works fine?

(Perhaps 10% of our users are from the countries marked in pink/red on
Google's map.)

~~~
542458
It doesn't really work fine - you're just used to (or don't notice) all the
ways that it doesn't work. We ran out of IPv4 addresses a while back, so we're
doing all sorts of stupid stuff like selling addresses, dynamic IPs, and
address translation to distribute and squeeze more life out of the ones we
have. This makes a lot of networks much more complicated than they really
should be, and will only become a bigger problem as more devices come online.

Universal IPv4 would enable some cool stuff, like giving every device on the
planet a unique IP (or even several to increase anonymity), as well as vastly
simplifying many common networking problems. Here's one example: Have you ever
tried to use a home internet connection to host a server, say for home
automation, file sharing or gaming? It's a huge pain for anybody who isn't
network-inclined. By giving everything a unique IP, routing setup for this
sort of thing becomes much easier since every device has a unique, static IP
address that it can always be found at.

Also, IPv6 has some security and encryption features that are not found in
IPv4, which should basically end packet spoofing as an attack. It's also a bit
faster too, because packet integrity isn't as rigorously checked and routing
is simpler.

~~~
Symbiote
We have enough IPv4 addresses (1024?) that every device and VM has a public
IP.

Even if we were short, would we necessarily want to enable IPv6 on the
webserver? I'm interested to know if it makes any difference to users:

\- Does it make things noticeably faster (or slower) for any?

\- Does it totally break (or fix) access to the website for anyone?

Faster for many but slower for a few would be OK, but faster for some but
broken for a few wouldn't be acceptable.

~~~
mgbmtl
If your infrastructure has less than 5 years projected life-span, maybe you
don't need to make it a #1 priority. Otherwise, if you don't start planning
IPv6 now, in 5 years your infra is likely to be seen as an aging infra with
too much technical debt. (similar to people just starting to realize they
should probably adopt https)

One major advantage of IPv6 for the web I run into regularly: debugging
attacks/issues/traffic from folks behind carrier-grade NAT is extremely
annoying.

------
zeristor
I've been following this for months, and by my projection it should have
cleared 10% this past weekend, but it didn't... Recent weekly increases have
been very impressive.

------
tshtf
Maybe these trends will actually drive AWS to support externally addressable
IPv6 for EC2 instances.

~~~
tazjin
Same goes for Google's own Compute Engine, which doesn't support IPv6 at all.

Curiously Google's managed MySQL instances receive IPv6 addresses by default,
but I believe that's the only component of their service that does.

------
amyjess
I don't use IPv6 even though my ISP supports it, because every time I try to
enable it, it causes all my network connections to randomly choke.

This has happened with every Linux desktop I've ever used. If IPv6 is enabled,
then half the time I try to visit a website, the connection doesn't go
through. No error either; it just sits there forever and ever. It's
particularly aggravating when AJAX is involved--you get to experience Google
Maps stop working for about five minutes while you're using it.

I've observed it across multiple Linux distributions for several years now.
I've learned to _always_ add "ipv6.disable=1" to my sysctl.conf if I want a
working network.

~~~
simoncion
That's very, very, _very_ strange. I've been running IPv6 (first through a
tunnelbroker.net tunnel, and -much- later using native IPv6 through Comcast)
for roughly eight years now. Haven't had any issue with Linux, Mac, or Windows
systems.

To diagnose a thing, what happens when you disable Router Advertisements on
your router, then enable IPv6 on a machine, and run Teredo [0] on that
machine? (After Teredo assigns an IPv6 address to the teredo virtual
interface, start a 'ping6 google.com'. It will take a few minutes for the
Teredo machinery to figure out how to make a connection, but it should
eventually do so.)

Are you -perhaps- rejecting or dropping ICMP on your router? If you are,
don't. ICMP is _required_ to make IPv6 work.

[0] This is the Teredo implementation that people use on Linux systems
[http://www.remlab.net/miredo/](http://www.remlab.net/miredo/)

~~~
amyjess
I'll have to look into this sometime.

Thanks for the advice!

------
filvdg
39,69 % for Belgium looks like to be the highest? One of the Biggest PSPs
flipped the switch

~~~
Yeri
Belgium has been top for a while. All ISPs support IPv6* here on home
internet. Mobile not yet though.

* Some need a newer modem -- which might take a while before everyone switches.

------
zanny
Meanwhile my ISP still doesn't support it. And I'm paying $60 a month for
10/2\. 'Murica. (and thats not even bad, 3 years ago I was getting 3/1 for
$40)

~~~
jlappi
It was recently that I could even talk my ISP into giving me a static ipv4, so
I'm not going to try and push my luck on ipv6 just yet.

------
Siecje
Why is the chart go up and down?

~~~
tshtf
If you zoom in you'll see higher IPv6 usage on weekends. This points to higher
penetration on IPv6 on mobile and consumer (cable modem and DSL) networks, and
lower penetration on work or corporate networks.

